# Acorn squash



## mattgrizzlybear (Nov 13, 2012)

I read that you can feed a redfoot acorn squash. Do you feed it cooked or uncooked? Thanks!


----------



## ColorfulTortoise (Nov 13, 2012)

I feed my squash raw.


----------



## BodaTort1 (Nov 13, 2012)

I mix shredded squash with greens and Mazuri twice a week. My torts love squash but not so much Mazuri. Adding the shredded squash guarantees they will eat the Mazuri since they can't separate the two. I WIN!!


----------



## dmmj (Nov 13, 2012)

I feed it either warmed up in the microwave, or shredded, so it is easier to eat.


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 13, 2012)

I prefer to bake it with brown sugar and bacon for my family.   For the tortoises, it depends who is going to get it. For some it is cooked, for some grated, and others get it as is.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Nov 13, 2012)

I prefer to bake it with brown sugar and bacon for my family.  

I like to make a spaghetti type meat sauce and bake it on the half shell with mozzarella cheese as a topping.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Nov 13, 2012)

mattgrizzlybear said:


> I read that you can feed a redfoot acorn squash. Do you feed it cooked or uncooked? Thanks!



Butternut squash has a somewhat better ratio of calcium to phosphorus than acorn. <http://ndb.nal.usda.gov/>

Raw to answer your specific question is best.

Will


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Nov 13, 2012)

Is it better raw? Does it lose nutrients or something? it is for a baby so woud it be better softer? Thanks!


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 13, 2012)

If you buy a cheese grater with very tiny holes, you can grate hard things like carrots and acorn squash through the tiny holes and babies can eat it uncooked.


----------

